#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Дхаммасангани

## Aion

Амигос, может у кого есть ссылочка на Дхаммасангани в электронном виде? Заранее спасибо!

----------

Аминадав (18.01.2009)

----------


## sergey

На каком языке?

----------

Шавырин (18.01.2009)

----------


## Aion

> На каком языке?


На русском или английском.

----------


## sergey

На русский, если не ошибаюсь, никто не переводил.
Не уверен, есть ли английский перевод online. Права на один из переводов принадлежат, если не ошибаюсь, PTS (Pali Text Society), они открыто многие свои тексты не выкладывают, но можно купить "бумажные" книги.
М.б. второй перевод http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dhammasangani
где-то есть, бумажный продается, хотя недешево:
http://www.wisdom-books.com/ProductDetail.asp?PID=8880

А если на пали, то один из вариантов - скачать канон на пали Chattha Sangayana Tipitaka (24,6 Мб), там есть.
http://www.tipitaka.org/cst4

На английском есть книга  Abhidhamma Studies (Buddhist Psychology) — Ven. Nyanaponika Thera. где тхера Ньянапоника довольно-таки подробно пишет о Дхаммасангани. Скачать можно здесь:
http://buddhanet.net/ebooks_s.htm
Вот ссылка: http://www.buddhanet.net/pdf_file/abhistudy.pdf

----------

Aion (18.01.2009), Ассаджи (18.10.2014), Балдинг (19.09.2014), Владимир Николаевич (25.01.2019)

----------


## Aion

Большое спасибо, Сергей!

----------


## До

Перевод на английский, тот, который потом переиздавало PTS:

*A Buddhist Manual of Psychological Ethics*, tr _Caroline A. F. Rhys Davids_, Royal Asiatic Society, London, 1900.

Dhammasangani,Rhys_Davids,1900.pdf (30M, 479pp, скан DLI).

----------

Aion (18.01.2009), Балдинг (19.09.2014), Дмитрий Аверьянов (21.03.2012)

----------


## sergey

Английский перевод онлайн:
http://www.wisdomlib.org/buddhism/book/dhammasangani/
Текст пали (у меня сайт одно время не открывался из дома, хотя открывался на работе, у них там кажется были ограничения по IP, сейчас открывается):
http://suttacentral.net/ds
Кстати на втором сайте есть много переводов сутт на английский.

----------

Aion (19.09.2014), Ittosai (21.09.2014), Ассаджи (20.09.2014), Владимир Николаевич (25.01.2019)

----------


## До

*The Dhammasangani*. _Enumeration of the Ultimate Realities_. U Kyaw Khine. (Delhi, 1999).

https://www.scribd.com/doc/139975790...hammasangani-I Vol.1
https://www.scribd.com/doc/139975823...ammasangani-II Vol.2

----------

Aion (18.10.2014), Vladiimir (18.10.2014), Владимир Николаевич (25.01.2019)

----------

